# A Canadian Moving to Dubai



## canadianexpat (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Folks,

A few questions and possible insight as my wife and I are moving to Dubai on April 16th.

1. We just found out that my wife is 3 week pregnant, will she have any problem with this interims of finding an appropriate doctor. I am assuming the consulate can add the baby to my passport. Were a bit in the dark on this one and a bit nervous as well.

2. My job should cover us both, but once we got down there my wife was going to look for a job, at this point she will be about a 7 weeks into the pregnancy, will she have to disclosure this, what is the common practice for mat leave?

3. Anyone have experience with long distance calling to such countries as Canada and the U.S I have heard it is quite expensive and have read forums that SKYPE is banned. What typical costs/min should we expect and what are the the best plans out there?

4. What are the most have memberships out there, I head a beach club membership is a must, what will that cost on a monthly rate?

5. Can my Canadian passport be renued through the consulate in Dubai or should I renue now for an additional 5 years, as I only have 1.5 years left, what is the process regarding this?

6. Will our new baby get any sort of citzenship in the UAE, how will that work if it is born in Dubai.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance,

Ryan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Much of this information can be obtained from a litle research, but here goes...

1. No issue finding a doctor. Dubai has excellent medical facilities

2. I would say there was a motal obligation to disclose a pregnancy to a prospective employer. Standard maternity leave is 45 days, but eligibility is after one years service.

_Every woman who works for a private sector company, regardless of her nationality, is entitled to maternity leave as per UAE Labour Law, article (30), which provides the following: 

"A female worker shall be entitled to maternity leave with full pay for a period of 45 days, including the period preceding and the period following her confinement, on condition that she has been in her employer's service for a continuous period of not less than one year. If she has not completed the aforesaid period of service, she shall be entitled to maternity leave with half pay.

On expiry of her maternity leave a female worker may be absent from her work without pay for a maximum period of 100 consecutive or non-consecutive days if the absence is due to an illness preventing her from resuming her work and if it is confirmed that the illness was caused by the woman's work or confinement. The leave provided for in the preceding two paragraphs, shall not be deducted from other periods of leave." _ 

3. Calls are not that expensive. Skype is not exactly banned, but you cannot set up or recharge accounts - bit of a grey area.

4. No real must have memberships.

5. To my knowledge all oversea embassies/consultates can renew passports - the Canadian one is no different.

6. This is a basic! Your child will be Canadian - the UAE does not offer citizenship to anyone even if they are born here.


I strongly suggest that you do some research regarding Dubai & the UAE.


----------

